# oil light when turning right



## veeduboval (Jul 29, 2009)

My 03 1.8t jetta oil light comes on when i turn right and will turn off when i straighten out or turn left... the dealership changed the oil pump a year ago under warranty and now that it is no longer under warranty its acting up again. The top end sounds like it is in some need of oil at all times. (louder then normal) i get the engine up to operating temp 190 water temp for about 5-10 minutes, pull the oil cap and there is oil on the cap... I was told it could be the oil pressure switch... is this true or could i have more problems the that? If i have to take the oil pan off where do i find the 12 star tool that removes the three bolts leading into the transmission? I will inspect the oil pump if a need be...any help is good help


----------



## veeduboval (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: oil light when turning right (veeduboval)*

anyone?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

if they changed it less than exactly one year ago, they should warranty it again.
ive never heard of any dealership not warrantying their work for one year.
def sounds like either ur pump or the switch, but im betting the pump. also, check ur levels, u might be low and running dry when ur turning and the oil is sloshing away from an already crappy oil pump.


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

There is also a check valve in the oil filter assembly that can starve the head oil if it is clogged with slug, a 1.8T common problem.


----------

